# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Problemy z wagą po rzuceniu palenia

## pinia00

Witam. Niedawno rzuciłam palenie, organizm w obronie zaczął puchnąć.Aby zahamować to przeszłam na dietę kopenhaską i efekt osiągnęłam, schudłam 7kg. Następnie przeszłam na dietę 1000 kcal(2tyg) i jest zero efektu waga stoi w miejscu, a mnie zależałoby aby pozbyć się jeszcze paru zbędnych kilogramów. Proszę o jakieś podpowiedzi(czemu ta dieta nie działa, jak długo ją mogę stosować i ewentualnie jaką dietą ją mogę zastąpić) Pozdrawiam

----------


## bluszcz

1000 kcal to bardzo mało. Nawet, jeśli prowadzisz siedzący tryb życia, to zdecydowanie za mało kalorii. Powinnaś jeść 5 - 6 posiłków dziennie, małe porcje, ale częściej. Podrzucam Ci ciekawy artykuł o tym, jak nie przytyć po rzuceniu papierosów: centrummedica.pl/artykuly/?id=47

----------


## pinia00

właśnie wiem że to jest mało,tylko dlaczego to nie działa. Na dodatek nie mam siedzącej pracy,dlatego nie ćwiczę,bo zwyczajnie nie mam na to czasu ani siły.Diety trzymam się, nie podjadam, mam 5 posiłków dziennie o stałych porach i nic waga stoi. Dlatego proszę o jakieś rady w tej kwestii.

----------


## bluszcz

Tak się dzieje i to całkowicie normalne w diecie odchudzającej. To tak zwany efekt plateau. To taki okres przejściowy, w którym dieta nagle przestaje działać i się zatrzymuje - to chyba właśnie dzieje się u siebie. Trzeba ten okres przetrwać - to chyba największe wyzwanie. Trzymaj się twardo, a za chwilę znów będzie ok!

----------


## pinia00

Tylko jak długo ten efekt się może utrzymywać?

----------


## bluszcz

Ciężko powiedzieć. Znalazłam jednak fajny felieton, który pokaże Ci co zrobić i jak to przetrwać  :Smile:  wysokieobcasy.pl/wysokie-obcasy/2029020,96857,11568106.html

----------


## pinia00

faktycznie ciekawy artykuł,muszę organizm wziąć na przeczekanie,albo ja albo on ustapi:-)dziekuje za podpowiedzi

----------


## bluszcz

Nie ma sprawy  :Smile:  Mam nadzieję, że to on ustąpi  :Smile:  Powodzenia. Trzymam kciuki!!!!

----------


## kate_krk

Daj znać potem jakie efekty?

----------


## krolowasniegu

oprocz tego ile jesz, jest wazne rowniez to w jakich odstepach czasu to robisz. Jesli jesz mało i rzadko (np 1-2 posiłki dziennie), unikasz sniadan, to twoj organizm mogl przestawic sie na tryb oszczedny. Zamiast katowac sie takimi dietami jak kopenhaska i tysiac kalori, po ktorych na 100% dopadnie cie efekt jojo, powinnas zaczac odzywiac sie bardziej racjonalnie. Dobra dieta nie powinna trwac okreslona ilosc czasu lecz stac sie sposobem na zycie, wyrobic pewne zdrowe nawyki zywieniowe. 
Pozdrawiam i powodzenia.

----------


## Wiola1980

systematyczna dieta to niestety nie wszystko, mój organizm zaczął działać dopiero po oczyszczeniu jelit  :Smile:  znajoma poleciła mi Colon Pack w zeszłą jesień i od zimy nie sięgam już po papierosa, a dodatkowo zgubiłam pare zbędnych kilogramów  :Wink:

----------


## pinia00

jem regularnie co 3 godziny 5 posiłków dziennie,coś tam drgnęło,ale z powrotem stanęło.Ta dieta nie wywiera na mnie jakiegoś dyskomfortu,staram się aby posiłki były urozmaicone i pełnowartościowe(na ile to możliwe).Stopniowo zamierzam podnosić kalorycznosć,ale to będzie dość dlugi proces,aby organizm sie mogł do tego dostosować,a zeby nie wywołać efektu jojo.

----------


## gośka1608

Tak naprawdę to polecam owoc granatu, soki, produkty na bazie granatu. Przede wszystkim zanim zaczniesz się odchudzać warto oczyścić organizm z toksyn, a granat jest w tym świetny, sama rzucałam palenie i pomogło mi to, a i ciało przygotuje się odpowiednio na dietę.

----------


## Olinia Opeczkowska

Organizm spuchł bo zamieniłaś papierosy na słodkości co jest najgorsze przy rzucaniu palenia. Diety nie zawsze są odpowiednie dla wszystkich. Mi też diety nie pomagały. Takie diety są tworzone uniwersalnie, nie oznacza to że są dla wszystkich. Początkowo też waga idzie szybciej a z czasem jest coraz ciężej ;/

----------


## gośka1608

naprawdę, nie chce się powtarzać, ale spróbujcie zacząć od detoksu. czasem tylko to wystarczy, a nawet jeśli nie to jest to idealny początek. mi dodatkowo pomogło ograniczenie kawy. nie umiem bez prawdziwej się obejść, ale czasem mała czarną zastępowałam chi-cafe ( poszukajcie sobie informacji o tym ). naprawdę, zaczynajcie od małych rzeczy, żeby wasza psychika nie doznała szoku typu 'nagłe przestawienie się na tryb diety'.

----------


## Lena_D

A nie myślałaś, żeby na samym początku pójść z tym do dietetyka? Nie mówię o jakiejś bardzo rygorystycznej diecie czy strasznych ograniczeniach, ale ktoś o fachowej wiedzy na pewno będzie w stanie udzielić lepszych wskazówek odnośnie prawidłowego odżywiania niż zwykłe porady w internecie. Zwłaszcza, że to co sprawdza się u jednej osoby, niekoniecznie sprawdzi się u innych  :Smile: 

Mnie wizyty u dietetyka bardzo pomogły, chociaż ja chodziłam tam już zanim zdecydowałam się na rzucenie palenia. Dostałam od niej kilka całkiem ciekawych rad na temat tego jak oszukać głód, czym zająć swoją uwagę po odstawieniu papierosów, zamiast koncentrować się na czekoladzie  :Smile:  Mogłabym się tutaj rozpisywać, ale to były dosyć spersonalizowane porady uwzględniające moje nawyki, to co lubię, jak żyję. Naprawdę polecam taką poradę, bo się opłaca.

I zgadzam się na temat usunięcia toksyn z organizmu - czasami może to baaardzo pomóc. W każdym razie na pewno nam nie zaszkodzi  :Smile:

----------

